# 7" south bend



## bisley45 (Dec 14, 2014)

Look what I found this weekend. Been looking for one of these for some time they just don't show up much in my neck of the woods . Going to do  complete restore on this one. does any one have a color code for the gray green south bend paint ?


----------



## Surprman (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice shaper.  I saw one on the local CL a couple weeks ago.  I'll probably regret not looking into getting it (I just could not justify it since I already have a mill - regardless of how cool those things are!).  The one I saw was white.  Have fun with it.  If it is built anywhere as well as my SB lathe, you have a good quality tool.

Rick


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2014)

:greenwithenvy:

i have only within the last couple of years wanted a shaper. 
not that i really need one, i just think they are really cool and neat to watch running.

i'll have to step up my efforts in finding a lonely ol' shaper that's got a broken something or a bad motor, that nobody loves anymore. i'll give em a home and fix em to put into the growing arsenal.

Sweet Score!!!
mike)


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice find. I hunted for years for one that didn't cost more than a new car. Just happened to talk to a guy at a local car hangout and he said he had one that was going to go to the swap meet next weekend. Said i would take it sight unseen. Yup it was a South Bend and he as 3 blocks from my house...Bob


----------



## mce5802 (Dec 20, 2014)

Do a YouTube search for "halligan 142-south bend lathe rebuild" I'm not sure how to put the link here but in one of those videos he shows the paint label that's supposed to be the right code for vintage south bend machinery. Nice shaper by the way.


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 20, 2014)

mce5802 said:


> Do a YouTube search for "halligan 142-south bend lathe rebuild" I'm not sure how to put the link here but in one of those videos he shows the paint label that's supposed to be the right code for vintage south bend machinery. Nice shaper by the way.




Thanks for the tip.

Brian


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 21, 2014)

You might be interested in this thread on "Dating A South Bend Shaper"

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/20666-Dating-A-South-Bend-Shaper?p=178017#post178017


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 22, 2014)

I found the ser # ( SH 56520-7S8C) last night it was right were you guys said it would be thanks for the help. so its a 1965 model.



Brian Milner


----------



## countryguy (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: 7" south bend what's the toggle switch for?*

Below the red and black buttons my unit has a toggle switch.  What is this for ?.   Thanks all and congrats.  They are a very cool piece of steel !


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: 7" south bend what's the toggle switch for?*



countryguy said:


> Below the red and black buttons my unit has a toggle switch.  What is this for ?.



I believe that switch is for the light (that I don't have).  Mine came with a junky plastic switch, not the original one.  I added a vintage Cutler Hammer but I don't have the toggle switch for the light.  I later added a sewing machine light from eBay (looks like the one pictured below).  I did make a mounting bracket for it, nothing particularly interesting.


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: 7" south bend what's the toggle switch for?*



countryguy said:


> Below the red and black buttons my unit has a toggle switch.  What is this for ?.   Thanks all and congrats.  They are a very cool piece of steel !



I was going to ask the same question myself. I have played with the switch while the shaper was running and on mine it does nothing mabey it was for the light ?




Brian


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: 7" south bend what's the toggle switch for?*



bisley45 said:


> I was going to ask the same question myself. I have played with the switch while the shaper was running and on mine it does nothing mabey it was for the light ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the switch is for the light..Bob


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 16, 2015)

Been awhile but I am finally making some progress on the cleanup of the shaper. got the base all painted up this week and started on the shaper itself.


----------



## bisley45 (Dec 26, 2015)

And the progress co
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ntinues


----------



## bisley45 (Jan 9, 2016)

and she is done and making chips.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 9, 2016)

that's a very cool shaper you got there.
 you have done an excellent restoration, you should be proud.


----------



## rmack898 (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice job on the shaper. Even if you don't use it much, you'll enjoy having it in the shop.


----------

